# Bergwerk gemini



## Bettina (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, kann ich an mein BergwerK Gemini (Modell 2000) einen einachsigen Anhänger schadensfrei ankoppeln?
Der Hinterraddämpfer ist ein SID.
Grüße Bettina


----------



## carloz (1. Oktober 2003)

@Bettina:

Willst quasi nen GEMINI Kombi ham ? *ggg*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bettina _
> *Hallo, kann ich an mein BergwerK Gemini (Modell 2000) einen einachsigen Anhänger schadensfrei ankoppeln?
> Der Hinterraddämpfer ist ein SID.
> Grüße Bettina *



Hi !

Ist meines Erachtens mit Vorsicht zu genießen wenn du mehr als 20 kg zuladen möchtest.
Wenn Du die Zuladung auf unter 20 kg begrenzen kannst, dann sehe ich beim sehr verwindungssteifen Gemini überhaupt keine Probleme.

Der Hänger leitet nicht unwesentliche Kräfte in den Hinterbau ein ... das merke ich schon bei meinem Mercury wenn mehr als 25 kg auf dem Hänger sind.

Was für einen Hänger hast Du ??? (Yak, Koolstop, Monoporter ?)

Bei einem Bob Yak ist die Version mit der kurzen Gabel (für MTB) deutlich besser, da hier die Hebelwirkung des Anhängers nicht mehr so groß ist.
Habe beide Yak-Gabeln (ATB und MTB) mit 30 kg Zuladung getestet und mit der kurzen YAK-MTB-Gabel war das Gespann wesentlich ruhiger zu fahren.

Meinen Monoporter fahr ich nur bis max. 20 kg, da die Sache sonst zu wackelig wird.

Grüße

Wolfgang

Hier der Link von Peter, der nen >30 kg YAK mit nem Cannondale Eingelenker seit geraumer Zeit fährt. Ist meiner Ansicht nach zwar ein Glücksspiel, hält aber bis heute.


----------

